# BRUTAL: Resurfaced Video of Joe Biden Should Destroy His Campaign



## bripat9643 (Sep 12, 2020)

The video covers Biden's plagiarism scandal during a previous presidential campaign.   The scandal drove him from the race.  Note how clear and coherent his speech is compared to the slurring and incoherence we see now.


----------



## Maxdeath (Sep 12, 2020)

Did you actually expect him to have any ideas that are not his? Especially now that he is so bad?


----------



## Ray9 (Sep 12, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The video covers Biden's plagiarism scandal during a previous presidential campaign.   The scandal drove him from the race.  Note how clear and coherent his speech is compared to the slurring and incoherence we see now.


Since when does a ventriloquist's dummy think for itslelf? The purpose of a dummy is to voice the ventriloquist as a joke. Biden does this very well.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 12, 2020)

I thought the public was fairly aware of this old scandal.  Apparently not.


----------



## daveman (Sep 12, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I thought the public was fairly aware of this old scandal.  Apparently not.


Democrats simply don't care.  They will vote for who they're told to vote for, and they will forgive him/her anything.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

If Biden is the cream of the Democrat crop, they're in trouble.


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> If Biden is the cream of the Democrat crop, they're in trouble.


We all feel the EXACT same about trump.
Somehow you contards have accepted this idiot. Too much, "I don't Care."


----------



## westwall (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden is the cream of the Democrat crop, they're in trouble.
> ...










Trump didn't have to fold up his presidential aspirations because he LIED.   YOUR hero hiden biden did.   Biden has never stopped stealing other people's speeches.

And you spread your ass cheeks for this loser why?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 12, 2020)

Dementia.....a horrible thing.

Worse is his family and handlers exploiting it


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden is the cream of the Democrat crop, they're in trouble.
> ...



It's not that we accept Trump, it is just that he is still so much better than anything the Democrats ever offer!

Kinda like slamming your hand in a car door rather than getting lung cancer!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 12, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> Worse is his family and handlers exploiting it




I'll say it again:  Joe only agreed to do this for the DNC because of his electability.  Once in, by next summer, Joe will bow out, some illness, and turn over the reigns to the real democrat elect they want in who could never have gotten in straight on her own.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 12, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> 
> Worse is his family and handlers exploiting it



You mean the way the members of Trump Administration and the Republican Party exploit his narcissism and insanity?  Or the way the Republican Party exploited Ronald Reagan while he was falling asleep during cabinet meetings.  Like that?


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

yup

It is embarrassing that we, as Americans, are forced to choose between these two idiots.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden is the cream of the Democrat crop, they're in trouble.
> ...


So what makes Trump an idiot?  Be specific.


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> So what makes Trump an idiot?  Be specific.



"Nobody knows more about Religion than I do."
"I alone can fix it."
"I take no responsibility at all."
"nobody respects women more than I do."
"You can grab'em by the Pussy."

Which of these 5 would you like to defend?


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden is the cream of the Democrat crop, they're in trouble.
> ...




I vote for results, what has slow joe done in his almost 50 years in office that's note worthy?

.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > So what makes Trump an idiot?  Be specific.
> ...


I don't defend sound bite false narratives.  I said to be specific.  If you can't form an intelligent point, then find an adult to help you.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


He helped build the economy trump inherited.


----------



## westwall (Sep 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...







He did?  How?  Be specific.


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> I don't defend sound bite false narratives.


What does this mean?
These are direct trump quotes.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 12, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> ...


Lie.
Lie.
Lie.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > So what makes Trump an idiot?  Be specific.
> ...


They are all taken out of context.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't defend sound bite false narratives.
> ...


Taken out of context.  Take the one about grabbing pussy.  Post the entire conversation.  I dare you.


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Sep 12, 2020)

Not surprising. Joe Turd hasn't had an original thought in his life


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> Taken out of context.  Take the one about grabbing pussy.  Post the entire conversation.  I dare you.



Played 1000's of times.

Would you like to clarify your thoughts on defending this POS.
How exactly is this quote 'taken out of context.'

You contards are one complicit bunch.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...




Are you talking about the slowest recovery since WWII? Yeah, that sounds like something great to hang your hat on. LMAO

.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



He helped build the economy that had 77 months of consecutive job growth. A record that ended up lasting over a decade. That's as specific as I am getting, because trump hasn't done shit.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

Quote the entire conversation.


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> Quote the entire conversation.


Searched.  Played. Repeated.

Why don't you inform us of your reflection of what trump stain said, or attempted to say?


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 12, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> ...


If that is true she will be treated many times worse then Trump. People may sell state secrets. Sabotage will become part and parcel of our nation as riots are to the cities. These things are easy.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 12, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> If Biden is the cream of the Democrat crop, they're in trouble.


That would be scum.... not cream..


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Number 1, it was a recovery. Number 2, he inherited a depression.

Number 3:





Donald Trump has made it a point to blame Obama, and by extension Hillary Clinton, for a slow economic recovery. Despite the fact that our country is no longer losing 800,000 jobs per month as it was when Obama first took the reins from a failed GOP president, the fact that the economy is not recovering more quickly is a favorite talking point of Donald Trump and his supporters.

However, a new study by the Economic Policy Institute shows that it was GOP obstructionism, not any policy failure by the Obama administration, that is responsible for the slowing-down of economic recovery. According to the report, the stall can be directly attributed to:

*‘THE LACKLUSTER PACE OF RECOVERY ON REPUBLICAN-LED BUDGET CUTS IN 2011 FOLLOWING THE ROW OVER THE US DEBT CEILING, THE UNWILLINGNESS OF LOCAL OFFICIALS TO SPEND MONEY WHEN REPUBLICANS IN CONGRESS WERE ADVOCATING CUTS IN SPENDING, AND THE REFUSAL TO EXPAND MEDICAID IN 19 STATES.’*​
*Because GOP elected officials obstructed any spending that would aid in the recovery of the economy, they are now able to blame President Obama for the slow growth of economic recovery. *Never mind the fact that the country is no longer in an economic freefall after President Obama and a Democratic-led Congress rescued the auto industry, reduced unemployment down to just 5 percent, shrunk the size of the deficit, and increased the GDP.









						Prestigious Study PROVES That Republicans Hold Blame For Sluggish Economy (STATS)
					

Donald Trump loves to say that the country's currently slow economic recovery is the fault of President Obama, but who's really to blame?




					bipartisanreport.com
				




All you republicans do is fuck shit up then blame democrats for not fixing your mistakes fast enough. trump has cut revenue severely and now we face a pandemic and natural disasters out the ass. We're running a trillion dollar annual deficit thanks to you republicans. 4 more years of trump and the dollar will be worthless.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


Trump inherited a stagnant pile of excrement....


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Trump inherited a stagnant pile of excrement....


Is that why my 409k, I mean 401K, increased in value by over 250% in those 8 years?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2020)

Do a google search for antifa.com and see where it takes you. It's so damning the child molesters at fb don't allow it.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Quote the entire conversation.
> ...




Still waiting for you to give me a reason to vote FOR slow joe, other than he not Trump. What's wrong commie, can't pump up you boy?

.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


no he didnt.....he rode on obamas coat tails for 8 years....


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Wrong. And no matter how many times you repeat that, you will be wrong.


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> for you to give me a reason to vote FOR slow joe, other than he not Trump.


Try to keep up.
Difficult task for you, I understand.

Both Candidates are TRASH.
I would NEVER vote for that vile, POS, cockwomble trump.
So that leaves Biden.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 12, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> 
> Worse is his family and handlers exploiting it



Can you imagine how many men called Jill and told her, "I don't give a fuck who your husband is, he touches my daughter like that again, I'll fucking bury him in the back yard"?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


No, he did not. He did help build the economy that saved us from a depression.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> ...


None.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > for you to give me a reason to vote FOR slow joe, other than he not Trump.
> ...



ONE MORE IDIOT VOTE FOR KAMELA HARRIS AS PRESIDENT.


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

miketx said:


> search for antifa.com


Antifa.  The made up bogeyman.
The rioters are ALL losers, and those losers come from the left AND the right.

The political spectrum is circular.
Whether You are too far left or too far right, you are one.  All Losers.

Qanon is some wacked up shit, and you support them.  
That is some crazy shit.


----------



## westwall (Sep 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






How.  Be specific.   You are great at generic BS.  But specifically what did biden do.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 12, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> ...



No doubt the SS went to many of these people and warned them their lives would be ruined if they ever did anything to hurt Joe's political career.  Just like Hillary.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Real men. Not you.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Sep 12, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The video covers Biden's plagiarism scandal during a previous presidential campaign.   The scandal drove him from the race.  Note how clear and coherent his speech is compared to the slurring and incoherence we see now.


If the Hollywood Access tapes didn't hurt Trump, I doubt any old tapes will hurt Biden


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Oh BS, maobamacare drove part time jobs instead of better paying full time jobs. The fact is the majority of the jobs created by maobama/biden were part time, low paying service jobs. Under Trump the lower and middle earners wages rose faster than middle and upper management. BTW the US debt rose 9.3 trillion under maobama/biden, more than an average of a trillion a year.

.


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > search for antifa.com
> ...


You're a liar like all leftists stains. The rioters are all democrat/antifa/blm scum.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > for you to give me a reason to vote FOR slow joe, other than he not Trump.
> ...




So you've got nothing, got it. LMAO

.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Quote the entire conversation.
> ...


You lose.  Bye.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Trump inherited a stagnant pile of excrement....
> ...


Oh, for sure.  Phoney.


----------



## Winco (Sep 12, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


OK, you got me.
Let's pretend then.

If a Person, any person, had 100K in the Stock Market in 2009, would that 100k have grown to 350K by 2016?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 12, 2020)

speaking of destruction, if Biden built a wall and deported illegals, he would destroy the GOP forever.

I'm gonna tweet him the idea!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > search for antifa.com
> ...










> Whether You are too far left or too far right, you are one.  All Losers.



Losers all?







The political spectrum isn't CIRCULAR, it is LINEAR, with total government on one extreme, and no government at all on the other.

Right now the DNC is torn between using anarchy (no government) in order to attain total government control.  Those crazy conservatives and Constitutionalists are in between in the middle, trying to preserve, small, limited government.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 12, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> speaking of destruction, if Biden built a wall and deported illegals, he would destroy the GOP forever.
> 
> I'm gonna tweet him the idea!




ROFLMFAO!

.


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


No because obama destroyed growth. I lived it and almost to the DAY Trump was elected it came. I don't give a goddam if you believe that or not.


----------



## westwall (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...








It depends on what you were invested in.  A better question would be how does a novice invest 1,000 in the commodities market, and make a nice 100,000 from that tiny investment?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


if you say so.....


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > for you to give me a reason to vote FOR slow joe, other than he not Trump.
> ...


You just said that Biden is trash. Now you're saying you will vote for him.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wrong.  The economy was already on the rebound when Obama ascended the throne.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 12, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The video covers Biden's plagiarism scandal during a previous presidential campaign.   The scandal drove him from the race.  Note how clear and coherent his speech is compared to the slurring and incoherence we see now.
> ...


You're forgetting that Biden has nothing else going for himself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > search for antifa.com
> ...


None of them come from the right.  The left keeps trying to push this narrative, but there isn't a shred of evidence to support it.  Intelligent people know it's bullshit.


----------



## Thinker101 (Sep 12, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> ...



Is that allowed?  Sounds like a bait and switch.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Sep 12, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I thought the public was fairly aware of this old scandal.  Apparently not.


He doesn't remember...............Look at 19 seconds. My God this is disturbing.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 12, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Sure.  Look how Biden is in most videos.  They shoot the guy up with youth serum (I've detailed twice what that could be) to get him through the election with the promise of some reward for helping them, then once everything settles down, reveal his real deteriorating condition, find him unfit for office, he steps aside, goes on with his life and Kamela steps in as POTUS.  The person they wanted all along but knew she never had the name recognition or public support to get elected straight up.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


If Democrats couldn't lie they wouldn't have anything to say.


----------



## Thinker101 (Sep 12, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



No, I realize it's possible, the question is it allowed.  We know Kamela did bad enough in the primaries to drop out pretty quick.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 12, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...




I mean, if Joe is too sick, too ill to function as POTUS, then not only is it allowed, but it becomes mandatory!  The guy has already had brain aneurysms years ago!  He will never hold up through four years as POTUS.


----------



## Thinker101 (Sep 12, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



So it would have to be after the election (if Biden wins).  Not sure how it works if he drops out before the election, does Kamela become the candidate?


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Can you imagine if Trump had brain aneurysms? We would have been hearing about his unfitness every day.  These creatures are sick with hypocrisy.


----------



## daveman (Sep 12, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> 
> Worse is his family and handlers exploiting it


The entire Democratic Party needs to be reported for elder abuse.


----------



## daveman (Sep 12, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> ...


I got on a poll her campaign was running prior to the Dem primary last year.  I commented "There isn't enough dick you can suck to ever be President."


----------



## daveman (Sep 12, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


He pointed.  He pointed a LOT.


----------



## daveman (Sep 12, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Obama's Recoveryless Recovery.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Sep 12, 2020)

westwall said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Trump didn't have to fold up his presidential aspirations because he lied is an understatement..he didn't have to because he knew his cult would not care about him lying.


----------



## daveman (Sep 12, 2020)

westwall said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


By giving it to a Democrat Congressman so he gives you a fat government contract in return.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 12, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> BRUTAL: Resurfaced Video of Joe Biden Should Destroy His Campaign



No it won't


----------



## Arresmillao (Sep 12, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The video covers Biden's plagiarism scandal during a previous presidential campaign.   The scandal drove him from the race.  Note how clear and coherent his speech is compared to the slurring and incoherence we see now.



*Not nearly a bad as escort woman, melania trumps's plagiarism of Michelle Obama's speech...*


----------



## Arresmillao (Sep 12, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



*sounds pretty specific to me, dumb deplorable...*


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 12, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


Yeah, and I'm sure you believe Joe Biden is fully engaged and equipped for the Presidency.  Idiot.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Sep 12, 2020)

miketx said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


If you say so Putin


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 12, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The video covers Biden's plagiarism scandal during a previous presidential campaign.   The scandal drove him from the race.  Note how clear and coherent his speech is compared to the slurring and incoherence we see now.
> ...


Melania isn't the president, fool.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Sep 12, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The video covers Biden's plagiarism scandal during a previous presidential campaign.   The scandal drove him from the race.  Note how clear and coherent his speech is compared to the slurring and incoherence we see now.



At 3 minutes 11 seconds: "He looks like a Joe Biden windup doll, with someone else's words coming out." 

30+ years later, not much has changed. LOL


----------



## Arresmillao (Sep 12, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




*sure, she is just a dumb escort from eastern Europe who speaks broken english, but compared to the pussygrabber, she is a genius...



*


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> yup
> 
> It is embarrassing that we, as Americans, are forced to choose between these two idiots.



Yet, you will vote for an idiot and be happy you did. Who is the real idiot?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Arresmillao said:
> ...


You're a special kind of douchebag.    You're a puritan who has no problem voting for a child molester.


----------



## jehanne1431 (Sep 13, 2020)

That Biden is a national embarrassment is known by all.   Getting lefties and Trump haters to care about any of that is the mountain too high to climb.    It is their totally wacky priorities and values that have caused this nation to go out of control.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 13, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Arresmillao said:
> ...


Melanie speaks five languages.  How many do you speak?


----------



## Winco (Sep 13, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I want video proof. If you can’t produce the videos then you are a proven liar.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Sep 13, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden is the cream of the Democrat crop, they're in trouble.
> ...


Obviously you didn't care when you voted for Hillary.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 13, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Arresmillao said:
> ...


I don't give a damn what you want. I want you to grow up and be an adult, but I doubt that's gonna happen in my lifetime.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Sep 13, 2020)

Winco said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden is the cream of the Democrat crop, they're in trouble.
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow lol.

No, not many people know of that degree of plagiarism lol.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> ...


It's a conspiracy!! Dumbass. Oops brainwashed functional dumbass.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Sure, right, I'd believe YOU, one of the most dysfunctional leftwing TDS-inflicted racist hatemongers here.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

Despite all your out of context 3 second


Papageorgio said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > yup
> ...


Despite all your three second video clips that show some symptoms of an old stuttering problem, Joe is just fine and I'm looking forward to the debate so you idiots brainwashed functional idiots I mean will shut the hell up. Like most people, I plagiarized every research paper I ever did. Go Syracuse! upstate!


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


If you spent 1% of the time you spend on ridiculous conspiracy theories looking at the issues and history, you'd be a Democrat. 40 years of GOP giveaway to the rich corruption and screw job of the rest only give us the worst inequality upward mobility and hopelessness ever. Great job brainwashed functional moron. Change the channel. I don't hate anybody except Rupert Murdoch and the scumbags who brainwash you with garbage propaganda.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> If you spent 1% of the time you spend on ridiculous conspiracy theories looking at the issues and history, you'd be a Democrat.


*I was BORN a Democrat, Drip.*
My mother was a Democrat, she was actually a Committeewoman for the party.
My father was a Democrat.
My community was all Democrat.
I used to have Democrat judges and representatives drop by my parent's home.
I even campaigned and solicited for Democrats.

How do you think I ever grew up to become a free-thinking Conservative?  I saw how the DNC was the bane of our society.

You're such a jackhole idiot, I bet you thought I was going to say Republican.

The only good thing about the RNC is that they're not just more Democrats.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Despite all your out of context 3 second
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> ...


This thread is about plagiarism, not Joe's obvious senility.


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 17, 2020)

I remember it well, and it did destroy Biden's bid for the 1988 nomination.  In these last 2 elections however credibility has ranked extremely low on the attributes voters want in their president.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

jehanne1431 said:


> That Biden is a national embarrassment is known by all.   Getting lefties and Trump haters to care about any of that is the mountain too high to climb.    It is their totally wacky priorities and values that have caused this nation to go out of control.


Funny considering the GOP has dominated national politics for 40 years and absolutely run a gigantic giveaway to the rich and a screw job for everyone else period we used to have plenty of cheap public University fees until Reagan and the brainwashed tools of the gop.


BS Filter said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And she thinks Trump is a goddamn idiot LOL. Proven worse businessman ever, his big success is saying his scripted lines on The apprentice and selling his name. Also not ruining Obama's recovery at least until now. Poor America. He still thinks wearing a mask is unpatriotic a catastrophe...


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Despite all your out of context 3 second
> ...


All of Trump's actual crimes against humanity and you're worried about college days 60 years ago LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> I remember it well, and it did destroy Biden's bid for the 1988 nomination.  In these last 2 elections however credibility has ranked extremely low on the attributes voters want in their president.


Plus he wasn't doing well anyway.......


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Sep 17, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dementia.....a horrible thing.
> 
> Worse is his family and handlers exploiting it



Funny you should mention this, because it hits home.  At any rate......


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 17, 2020)

This is right up there with hillaries emails.  After trump has run the country into the ground how can anyone care about that shit?  $3 trillion deficit this year....


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


What actual crimes against humanity?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


The plagiarism occurred during his presidential campaign, moron.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Rapes sexual assaults stiffing vendors total con man fraud over and over, proven worse businessman in America 1984 to 1994 and since basically. I'm glad Biden is not a great lawyer but a great public servant and a regular guy, not a scumbag spoiled brat narcissist weirdo. Most important thing is policy differences. We have formal and so far behind the rest of the world the last 40 years of Republican giveaway to the rich it's ridiculous. Being like Canada socially is communism LOL poor America your propaganda is a catastrophe, brainwashed functional morons...


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That is even more ridiculous, plagiarism now being using keywords from other brochures sounds pretty pathetic..


Meanwhile Trump should be in prison technically . He ordered what Michael Cohen and Stone etc etc went to prison for LOL if he was competent it might be all right.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And in college, s*******. Read about it and you'll find out it was nothing in both cases.


----------



## daveman (Sep 17, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Arresmillao said:
> ...


Nobody's as sexist as leftists.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2020)

daveman said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Just because everyone who ran Fox had to quit because of perversions of all kinds. And your president. You are actually quite wrong. Conservatives are neanderthal knuckle draggers.....


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 17, 2020)

WTH_Progs? said:


> View attachment 389902



It would raise the level of intelligence present on the stage.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


There were no rapes or sexual assaults.  Those are Dim smears.  Legal disputes with subcontractors is common for all general contractors.  Trump is nothing unique.  He was proven nothing as far as his business skills.

Your posts are just an endless gusher of lies.   You lie so much that you devolve into infantile babbling.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


No one is surprised that his history of plagiarism goes all the way back to his college days.  It was not "nothing."  He had to drop out of the race because of that scandal.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


He copied Neil Kinnock's speech word for word except for substituting his name and other people's names for Kinnock's and his family's.

Your slavish attempts to excuse Biden's crimes are so desperate that they are comical.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The plagiarism occurred during his presidential campaign, moron.



So where's the destruction of his campaign?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Sep 17, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Trump said he wanted to grab pussy. Did he act on it? Was it non m-consensual? You’ve got Senate aide and Nevada Democrat candidate complain that Biden actually did grab them.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 17, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


Trump never said he wanted to grab pussy.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Sep 17, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



What did he say? Bottom line, Joe grabs all over the place.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 17, 2020)

you mean this one


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2022)

Or not...


----------

